# Hernia surgery and time off the bike?



## 95zpro

Any advice recuperating from hernia surgery? I had it yesterday and the doctor told me 4-6 weeks off the bike-yikes!! Doesn't hurt that bad, trying not to take too much of the pain medication!
Give me some feedback if you've had similar surgery; I had one by my belly button and another near the bikini line repaired!


----------



## Akirasho

... has your doctor or surgeon hook'd you up with PT? You could discuss your needs/concerns/wants with a therapist who might be able to tailor a program for you.

No experience with that surgery... but comebacks can sometimes take a while... and may have a couple of one step forward two steps back involved so hang in there (no pun intended).


----------



## MerlinDS

Really depends what kind/size of mesh they used to patch it, I wouldn't take the chance, take 6 weeks off.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

had it about 10 years ago. 2 things you MUST follow:
- walk as much as possible for as long as possible. this will help heal faster.
- have a small pillow around if you need to cough. place over area in anticipation of said cough. after your first cough without pillow, you will know why.
don't worry, recovery is quick and 100%. I just looked at an old training log, and I was doing training races at 6 weeks post surgery.


----------



## 95zpro

Fignon's Barber said:


> had it about 10 years ago. 2 things you MUST follow:
> - walk as much as possible for as long as possible. this will help heal faster.
> - have a small pillow around if you need to cough. place over area in anticipation of said cough. after your first cough without pillow, you will know why.
> don't worry, recovery is quick and 100%. I just looked at an old training log, and I was doing training races at 6 weeks post surgery.


I can empathize with the pillow; first cough without felt like someone was stabbing me. I've also been using mine to help me get up etc.


----------



## jordo_99

Had my apendix out before so I'm familiar with your situation...

If I were you I'd talk to my doctor about riding on a stationary/trainer since they don't work the core nearly as much. They should be a lot more open to advising a few hours a week on the trainer so long as it's not high intensity.

What kind of workouts are you missing out on right now? I only ask because I just started my annual 2 week recovery period on Sunday. If you're on a similar schedule you shouldn't be missing out on much.

Let me know how everything goes...I actually went to the doctor a few months ago because I have a hernia just above my belly button. Doc' said it wasn't serious and just keep an eye on it because it's not nearly bad enough to get surgery (mine is maybe thumb-size and I can push it back in a few times a day without any issue)...kinda gross though


----------



## JoelS

I was back on my bike 3 weeks post op. Flat rides only, minimal effort. Basically, light recovery rides. 8 weeks later I was back to my normal routine of hills.


----------



## Nickk

I had a hernia surgery several years back, it was a large hernia so they couldn't do it via orthroscope(is that the term?). I was out for a month from anything, basically stay at home and surf the couch. I'd do what they recommend and not push it.


----------



## dougclaysmith

I had surgery for my hernia on Feb 15, 2011. My hernia was right below my belt line, on the right side. I had to be totally cut open, and I spent the night in the hospital. 
But when I got home I was on the sofa watching Netflix for about 5 days. The first two, I didn't even move. Just got up to go to the bathroom, and it hurt like hell to stand up. I used an old golf putter as a cane. 
Went back to work, desk job, on Feb 28th. Got back on the bike on March 5th. 

The only issue I had getting back on the bike was my shorts rubbing the wound. So when I got home I had a lot of blood in my shorts. That totally freaked out the wife, but I was fine. It might have added to the scar a bit. 

My advice, take your meds, take a stool softener (trust me!!!) , and take it easy. Don't rush it.


----------



## 95zpro

Yes to the stool softner; I haven't had an official movement yet but this morning I had a pellet come out that felt like it was going to be huge! My wife was laughing her ass off! My surgery consisted of repairing a large one right below the belt line and I had another right above the belly button as well Jordo_99. They used mesh on the one below the belt line but my doctor reattached the one above my belly button because it wasn't that bad either but while they were in there he said that they might as well address it. The incision below the belt line doesn't cause me that much pain but the one at my belly button hurts like hell! I guess it's similar to a women getting a c-section?

Anyway not missing much in the way of training, I wanted to do some cross races this season but as long as I'm ready for road season I'll be fine. Just going nuts already because I'm used to being on the go!!!


----------



## RJP Diver

I was told 6wks off bike and went with that. (About a year and half ago.) Everything worked out fine and by week 8 post-op I was up to ~40m rides. I figured there was no way I was gonna do anything stupid and end up needing the surgery again. To a large extent it's not about whether it's too painful to ride, it's about whether the repair has healed fully. 

Don't push it - the bike and the ride will be there.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

*Best advice!*



RJP Diver said:


> To a large extent it's not about whether it's too painful to ride, it's about whether the repair has healed fully.


If the doc says take six weeks off, then you take six weeks off.
GF had hernia operation in April and was supposed to take it easy for six weeks. She didn't, stitches came apart and that is not something you ever want to see. Back into hospital and so messed up the wound wouldn't close. End result was sixteen weeks off work. 
Don't screw everything up just so you can get two more weeks of bike riding in.


----------



## SkiNutIan

It really depends on what they did to you. If it was laproscopy it is a much quicker recovery time, but if they went in with the knife and put the mesh in (like in my case), it takes a bit longer. I had a double inguinal hernia operation in the beginning of July, yup, one on each side. I think they were having a 2 for 1 deal that week ;-) Anyway, I was riding easy rides 3 weeks later. Prior to 6 weeks, just stay away from any hills and no standing up in the saddle. After about 6 weeks you'll be riding pretty normal but still not 100%. According to my PT, the soft tissue won't be fully healed and the mesh fully connected for about 6 months. The weird thing about this type of surgery is that you won't necessarily feel it if you rip your stitches, so don't go overboard. 

Good luck with it!


----------



## MerlinDS

orthroscope(is that the term?). Arthroscopic is the correct term, you were close. 

I had a pellet come out -----TMI, please. 

You will know it when you can get back to normal.


----------



## RJP Diver

MerlinDS said:


> Arthroscopic is the correct term...


No, it's not.

:thumbsup:

Arthroscopic surgery is surgery within a joint - such as a knee.

The correct term is endoscopic surgery.


----------



## SkiNutIan

Actually it is Laparoscopic surgery, at least that is what my surgeon called it. Google it!!

Laparoscopic surgery, also called minimally invasive surgery (MIS), bandaid surgery, or keyhole surgery is a modern surgical technique in which operations in the abdomen are performed through small incisions (usually 0.5–1.5 cm) as compared to the larger incisions needed in laparotomy.


----------



## AdamM

Hernia's have a really high rate of reoccurance, so pushing it makes no sense unless you want to repeat the drill in a couple years. Plus laproscopy isn't an option for the second go around. 

Fwiw, I had surgery a couple years ago to fix a double sided hernia and do fine today. Occasional pain from the mesh, but really not much of a problem at all.


----------



## MerlinDS

RJP Diver said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Arthroscopic surgery is surgery within a joint - such as a knee.
> 
> The correct term is endoscopic surgery.


Haha, you think I would remember, I sell all the crap, trocars, etc, lap is abd area, arthro is joint area, all are froms of endoscopy. Sorry, tired.


----------



## tbsurf

I had surgery for an inguinal hernia (groin) about 2 years ago. The doctor said no exercise beyond walking for 6 weeks - which I followed and had a good recovery. I didn't want to risk not following the doctor's advice, as I didn't want to risk going through the whole thing a second time! I resumed my sports (ramping up at first) with no problems - glad I listened to the doctor.


----------



## M-theory

My personal experience suggests that jogging is a better recovery exercise than cycling...after allowing for 6 weeks of basic healing. Jogging (slowly) gets the heart-rate up without really stressing the hernia ...whereas cycling invariably means climbing hills and pushing it...and next thing you know you'll have a recurrence. 

My advice...stay away from cycling for as long as you can...even longer than the 6 weeks. Better to take up jogging if you need a cardio fix.


----------



## The Weasel

Had the mesh surgery for an inguinal hernia back at the end of August. After 5 weeks doc said I could resume normal activity. I explained to him my definition of normal activity (including two very young kids) and he said fine.
He explained I would feel a numbness there for a long time. Any of you other guys been told that? Here it is November and I can still feel it a (very) little when I sneeze.


----------



## SkiNutIan

Weasel, I had my surgery in early July. I'm still numb, and it may be a long time before it (if it ever does) go away. According to my PT, the nerves that they cut through there may or may not completely heal back up. He said it just depends on the individual. He said it should get a lot better regardless, but you may or may not have numbness there for a very long time... I still have pain every once in awhile, but not often. Usually when I'm doing something very active and I usually get a little pain then it goes away. That too can take a long time to go away. I hate to keep quoting my PT, but he said it could take about 6 months until all that soft tissue is completely healed. 

Anyway, just sharing. Good luck with it!


----------



## The Weasel

SkiNutIan said:


> Anyway, just sharing. Good luck with it!


Excellent, I really appreciate the comforting reply. Was just a little worried. I remember specifically telling my wife in August I was going to get it done because come Fall, there is the risk of hurricanes and leaf clean up and all that jazz. Then wouldn't you know it, the next weekend, we get a hurricane (sort of...Irene) and there is some clean up to do. I am the idiot who sometimes can't take it easy because it needs to get done. I slowly raked and my wife and son put the peaves inthe barrels. Sucked but was good family time. Was just worried I had done damage.
Thanks again.

95zPro - (for me) The first two weeks are rough, and then around week three, the recovery came rapdily. When you have a new born and 3 year old, it was very difficult in the beginning to 'just take it easy and not pick anything up'.


----------



## RJP Diver

The Weasel said:


> Had the mesh surgery for an inguinal hernia back at the end of August. After 5 weeks doc said I could resume normal activity. I explained to him my definition of normal activity (including two very young kids) and he said fine.
> He explained I would feel a numbness there for a long time. Any of you other guys been told that? Here it is November and I can still feel it a (very) little when I sneeze.


I was told that I might feel the mesh "from time to time" pretty much forever. The mesh doesn't "give" like human tissue does, so it will pull and you'll notice it. (Was explained as "like when you turn-over in bed and pull the covers off your spouse.") Not that it will be painful, but you may/will be aware it's there.

PS - my doc also said l could resume "normal activity" at 6 weeks. I then explained that "normal" to me involved a 2hr boat ride in 4' seas and then strapping on 150lbs of gear and doing a 2hr dive to 180ft inside WWII shipwrecks. She then said maybe I should wait another few weeks.


----------



## pdh777

Had double hernia surgery in August (inguinal).
Doc told me to do very mild excercise at 3 - 4 weeks. Rode litely, no hills. Increased efforts on a weekly basis, not going hard until the first week of October (~ 3 months after). 

Notice the mesh a bit but try to ignore it.

Pretty much back to normal - the doc encouraged the mild xecercise from the start. Have to believe this helped in recovery.

In general, all is well.


----------



## adjtogo

The length of time to recover will depend on the location, severity, and type of hernia you had repaired.

With that said, I had an umbilical hernia below the naval repaired when I was 18 back in 1978. It hurt so bad, I couldn't even cough without pain. Almost immediately after surgery, I was forced to get up and walk up and down the hallway. It was a very painful experience. I was told six weeks of absolutely no exercising. After six weeks, I was given clearance to pedal only. I had a Schwinn Le Tour at the time. I was told no contact sports for the next six weeks, so that took me out of playing football and ice hockey. It was a very long recovery.

In 2005, at the age of 46, I had a double hernia repaired. I was cut about 7" in the lower groin and abdomen area. Immediately after I woke up, I was extremely sore. I was in tears and doubling over and started to tremor, which was causing more abdominal pain. I had to get a local block to make the pain subside. I was discharged and told absolutely no exercising of any form for six weeks. I was allowed to walk only. No lifting of any sort for a month. I had the mesh sewn into the surgical area as well. Once I got back on the bike, it felt pretty funny for a while. I felt numbness and felt like my nads were exploding at times. I couldn't ride that far when I started back out because of that odd and hurting feeling. 

Everyone will recover differently and have different recovery experiences. Age plays a factor in healing and recovery.


----------



## 95zpro

I appreciate the feedback, being a healthy athlete I have never broken anything or even been cut on for that matter after close to 25 years in competitive sports until this week. So for me having an idea of what to expect and what to anticipate is invaluable. Keep your experiences coming as it has helped keep my mind focused on my recovery!

So far my belly button has been the worse (recap they didn't replace mesh there but reattached it to the lining of the stomach because it wasn't bad). It hurts every time I move but I'm equating it to the pain experienced while cycling so that is helping me push through the pain when walking etc. My incision around the groin area isn't so bad in comparison, although it does feel weird. The doctor used mesh in that area but I can feel the numbness that others have spoken about. I have my followup with the doctor Monday afternoon so I will keep let you know what he says.


----------



## triumph.1

I'd take the time to heal. I had my belly button done a few years ago along with both sides below and the belly button tore again. I was in pain for two years before I went back to have it redone because I didn't want to go through the whole process again. I had it redone in January this year and actually waited three months before I started lifting or excercising. I waited a bit longer than suggested just to be safe. Redoing surgery is not my idea of fun.


----------



## Wood Devil

I had a hernia during high school. They found it during my physical for football. 

The morning after the surgery, I didn't want to get out of the bed, and I had to fight tooth and nail to stay a day longer as they were ready to push me out the door as soon as I woke up. Looking down at those staples and the raw gash across my abdomen, I feared I would split open and see my intestines spill out all over the floor if I got up and moved.

I can't remember how long it took me to recover from it. I figure once they take the staples out, you can ease your way back into it.


----------



## Hundminen

I had surgery for inguinal (groin) hernia at Shouldice Clinic here in Toronto in my late 30's (about 10 years ago). At Shouldice they encourage their patients to be very active as quickly as possible. They have you walking the same day of the surgery (not much mind you - to toilet and back to bed). Every day following the surgery, I was walking progressively longer distance, finishing the first week with 1 hour hikes at normal walking speeds. My sport at the time was squash, and I got back on the court during the 2nd week following the surgery, and was playing league matches by the 3rd week. Was at full speed, 100% effort, by the end of the first month following the surgery. The numbness and minor pains in the area took a few months to go completely go away.

Having said that, you need to follow your doctors advice, as your diagnosis and procedure are likely a lot different than mine were.


----------



## 95zpro

Went for followup this afternoon and the doctor removed my staples and took the bandages off. Said I was looking good and said recovery should go well because of the shape that I am in. Cleared me for light activity but I am going to stick to walking for now. Everything is feeling good but taking the advice from your feedback and going to force myself to ease back into it. On a side note, I decided to take as little of the pain medicine as possible; it was making me bloated and constipated. Also besides my belly(core), I feel fantastic. The incision around my groin really doesn't hurt that much but I can definitely feel my belly. The doctor did say that he put a little piece of mesh around my belly but that it wound up not being as bad as he thought. 
Walking has been the best, feeling stronger and most of the neighbors said they couldn't tell I had surgery. Will probably go back to work later on this week.


----------



## jcahow

I had out patient Laprascopic Groin Hernia surgery 13 years ago when I when I was 40. They told me at the time there was less than 1% chance of reoccurence and that I would be totaly healed in two weeks. 

I had ridden almost an entire year on the bike with the Hernia until it became too painful and frequent before I got it diagnosed after trying rest off the bike for the few months of the year.

I had the surgery Jan 1st in Minnesota and shoveled 4 inches of snow the next day (I know not the smartest thing to do) after being dropped off at home. I was doing major leg presses two weeks later at the club. I have NEVER felt even a twinge of pain in the last 13 years with 50,000 miles riding bikes.

My biking buddy had double Laprascopic Groin Hernia surgery at 58 two years ago and has never had any issues either and he rides more than I do.

Non Laprascopic Groin Hernia surgery is much more painful, takes much longer to heal and has a much higher rate of reoccurence. I worked with an athletic guy who had split the same old Hernia open twice and after hearing about my surgery has his redone using the Laprascopic method with no issues in the next 10 years.

Once your body grows through the mesh Laprascopically stapled to the inside of your body it as strong or stronger that beore the injury. If you are fit and heathly before a Laprascopic Hernia surgery you normally should be healed and back on the bike in no time.


----------



## 95zpro

Back on the bike and riding fine with no issues since last weekend!


----------



## jcahow

With Laprascopic surgery you would have had three small incisions the size of a pencil eraser. One is for a Light to see what they are doing, one is for an instrument that pumps in gas to hold your organ bag out of the way so they can work, one is to place the mesh and their tools through.

Only had a couple stiches on each incision and they healed up really quick. Really was a non event and I never think about it anymore.

Sounds like you had a more complicated surgery and are progessing fine.


----------



## brianp5

Had femoral hernia surgery 5 days ago. Had to have the open procedure as the "hernia sac" was too large. Reminder to fellow males: Do Not Extend Time Prior To Seeing Your Doctor!" I waited a bit too long so now I'm relegated to extra recovery time. Second reminder: Take the stool softeners or whatever prescribed or you'll be a very uncomfortable guy.
Nasty pain first afternoon home, after that, Tylenol handled the dull pain. By day 4, I wasn't taking anything. Get out and walk. Hurts at first but by the time you get back, it's fine. Walking is the key to getting this gone, I think.
I'm mandated to no bicycles for 6 weeks. No spin either, just walking. I'm going to take it easy. It's February and the only good thing about this mess.


----------

